# Holding small diameter items on a rotary table



## Dr Jo (Nov 1, 2011)

Over the years I have tried mounting various chucks on my rotary table to enable me to hold a small diameter item to enable me to machine it. The problem has always been that the chuck adds so much to the height of the work. I have tried various "buttons" to hold the work but find the following solution works well:

If your rotary table has a 2MT hole in the middle and have a set of Myford 2MT nose collets you can easily drill a suitably sized hole in a piece of plate to take the Myford collet. As you bolt the plate down to the rotary table the collet grips the work. The result is you can securely hold your work piece very close to the surface of the table.

Jo


----------



## Dave G (Nov 2, 2011)

Good idea Jo, thank you, Dave


----------



## SBWHART (Nov 2, 2011)

I like that idea :bow:

Stew


----------

